# Xsample - latest releases



## Hans Josef (Mar 12, 2017)

Xsample - latest releases

Single Solo Instrument releases:
French Horn (2016)
Clarinet in A (2016)
Pan Flute (2016)
Tuba Melton 4460 (2016)

Bundles (Add-ons):
Extended Edition Woodwinds (2016)
Extended Edition Brass (2017)

Next releases (second quarter 2017):

Extended Edition Percussion
Extended Edition Mallets

Single Instruments:
Tubular Bells

For more information:

http://www.xsample.de/xsample.htm

(I'm sorry, but the website is in german currently, but a translation button is available on the pages)


----------



## Hans Josef (Mar 18, 2017)

I really don't know if this was a good idea to post this here. Perharps it is better when I don't do this anymore.


----------



## HardyP (Mar 18, 2017)

Why?


----------



## Quasar (Mar 18, 2017)

I listened to the WWs and they sound great, and I got the pdf. Is there a full walkthough video?


----------



## ok_tan (Mar 19, 2017)

i don't know if posting your advertisements here is a good idea, dear hans josef, but I DO know that the solo strings., which I bought from you some weeks ago, sound great and have a lot of FX and articulations I love. great library!


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 19, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I listened to the WWs and they sound great, and I got the pdf. Is there a full walkthough video?


I can't find anything either, but I intend to get the flute today so I'll let you know.


----------



## Hans Josef (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm simply no fan of big words. And it seems that some other products here in this forum are praised with big words.
Although there are certainly good products. But the "foam blowing" / german: "Schaumschlägerei" is annoying.
And I ask myself "Why is no other developer saying something to this?


----------



## ok_tan (Mar 19, 2017)

there are a lot of developers here who don't want to hype their product too. You have a unique collection of instruments, built and improved over years, I think your work and your service speak for themselves. I like your samples - and I am sure a lot of people appreciate and use them too. - good work, hans josef 

,


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 19, 2017)

Hans Josef said:


> I'm simply no fan of big words. And it seems that some other products here in this forum are praised with big words.
> Although there are certainly good products. But the "foam blowing" / german: "Schaumschlägerei" is annoying.
> And I ask myself "Why is no other developer saying something to this?



I have been using your Xsample library for quite a long time and I praise your attention to details and work as well as your modesty and discretion... Unfortunately we live in a world where hype and "over blowing" on everything seems to have been taken as the norm and in the sample library world is no different. Just keep doing what you have been greatly doing and let the 'Hype of commercialism' to itself...  Cheers, Max


----------



## Hans Josef (Mar 19, 2017)

Ok. I will continue posting from time to time about Xsample's releases.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 19, 2017)

Hans Josef said:


> Ok. I will continue posting from time to time about Xsample's releases.


Hi,
I hope I don't "hijack" this post (if this is the case, please delete my post), but I've found this tutorial about sample extended solo strings and, I must say I'm very impressed by what I can hear in it.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 19, 2017)

Hans Josef said:


> I'm simply no fan of big words. And it seems that some other products here in this forum are praised with big words.
> Although there are certainly good products. But the "foam blowing" / german: "Schaumschlägerei" is annoying.
> And I ask myself "Why is no other developer saying something to this?



Believe me, some of us here very much appreciate those who do not do all the foam blowing. It annoys me too.


----------



## S4410 (Mar 19, 2017)

As an owner of Xsample Complete (or is it Acoustic Instruments?) i surely am interested in news from Xsample. You can inform previous customers by email or create a newsletter also.I may go for the Solo strings extended if a discount is planned in April - always in search for the perfect & easy to use violin.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 19, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Believe me, some of us here very much appreciate those who do not do all the foam blowing. It annoys me too.



More than the foam blowing by the developers annoys me the reaction of the "audience" who seems to find the holy grail (deep sampled) twice a day. Ears are much more substantial for composing and arranging than a full wallet is. As nice as it would be you can NOT buy a well composed and tasteful tune made by yourself...


----------



## Quasar (Mar 20, 2017)

Sid Francis said:


> More than the foam blowing by the developers annoys me the reaction of the "audience" who seems to find the holy grail (deep sampled) twice a day. Ears are much more substantial for composing and arranging than a full wallet is. As nice as it would be you can NOT buy a well composed and tasteful tune made by yourself...


True, and rather goes without saying (and would always be an interesting topic to discuss in a different forum area). But this is the "Commercial Announcements" forum, and as such one would expect it to be focused on the promotion of products by developers and the assessment of them by potential end-users for possible purchase. Nothing wrong with that, any proclivities for sellers to over-hype or buyers to delusionally overspend notwithstanding.

This is my first exposure to Xsample, and though I'm loaded with strings and to a lesser extent brass, I am definitely interested in learning more about the WWs and possibly buying them at some point.

EDIT: Especially if there's a cool sale!


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 20, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I am definitely interested in learning more about the WWs and possibly buying them at some point.
> 
> EDIT: Especially if there's a cool sale!


Had I not already got WW, I would have bought the set. As it is, I got the piccolo an flute and am reasonably impressed. The piccolo is sharp but not harsh and the flute has a really lovely tone. 
The demos are what they are, keyswitches (not remappable) for long (Legato or poly), (fairly aggressive) short, multiphonics (some) and breath and keynoises if you're into that.
No (independant) control over vib but it does feel natural. Very reasonably priced; I'm not quite sure what is in the extended but you can't really go wrong with this sales model.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 20, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Had I not already got WW, I would have bought the set. As it is, I got the piccolo an flute and am reasonably impressed. The piccolo is sharp but not harsh and the flute has a really lovely tone.
> The demos are what they are, keyswitches (not remappable) for long (Legato or poly), (fairly aggressive) short, multiphonics (some) and breath and keynoises if you're into that.
> No (independant) control over vib but it does feel natural. Very reasonably priced; I'm not quite sure what is in the extended but you can't really go wrong with this sales model.



Thanks for the initial impression review. Did you get the Player Edition or the Kontakt Edition? The Kontakt is more expensive, and not sure why or what the practical differences would be... The website isn't the easiest to navigate or glean info from.


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 20, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Thanks for the initial impression review. Did you get the Player Edition or the Kontakt Edition? The Kontakt is more expensive, and not sure why or what the practical differences would be... The website isn't the easiest to navigate or glean info from.


Kontakt, At least I know I can control attack and release. Whilst I wholeheartedly agree with the foam blowing comments above, the website is not doing itself any favours - in either language, I gather.


----------



## ptram (Mar 29, 2017)

Dear Hans Josef,


Hans Josef said:


> I really don't know if this was a good idea to post this here.


Since this is the area for commercial advertisement, I guess it is perfectly legit to post here. And, your libraries deserve more visibility!

I would be very happy if you can be on the forum to answer some common questions that might arise from time to time. The answers, your have sometimes to give us as individuals via mail, could then serve to the general community.

Paolo


----------



## Mundano (Mar 29, 2017)

Congratulations for your V.I. Libraries, they sound for me as the most accurate realistic libraries for Strings over tons other developers, from what i hear in the videos.


----------



## byzantium (Mar 29, 2017)

I have never heard of XSample before, but that solo strings walkthrough video above sounds fantastic to me, and they seem like incredible products. I also managed to find some demos on the website, in other orchestral families, e.g. woodwinds, which also sound fantastic. But the website is a bit of a disaster (sorry!) - Hans Josef, can I suggest if you were to employ someone to produce an English-language version of the website (not just overlay pop-ups) and to restructure and re-word the website so that the product structures, dependencies and pricing were simple and clear, with links to walkthroughs for each product/product family, simplify everything, and carry out some more marketing, I think you could sell a lot more of these products. You've obviously put an enormous amount of work in to them and they sound fantastic to me and they appear to have huge flexibility/playability, and so I think it is terrible shame that it is so hard to find out about them - it seems to me that your products deserve to get out there and compete with the best of the libraries on the market.

While the problem with many libraries today is over-marketing, it seems there is an opposite problem here - too little marketing - I don't mean marketing in the sense of creating a demand to persuade customers to buy things they don't need - I just mean providing simple clear information about the products so people can become aware of them and understand them and decide to purchase or not. I don't think I would buy these products because I don't understand what I need to run them etc, what other products may be needed first / what the combinations are etc (I'm not looking for an answer to this here, I'm just illustrating why I am reluctant to purchase - it's a problem of information/confusion, not quality). I hope I haven't offended you, I'm guess I'm just trying to say these products sound great and deserve the best chance they can get.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 29, 2017)

byzantium said:


> I have never heard of XSample before, but that solo strings walkthrough video above sounds fantastic to me, and they seem like incredible products. I also managed to find some demos on the website, in other orchestral families, e.g. woodwinds, which also sound fantastic. But the website is a bit of a disaster (sorry!) - Hans Josef, can I suggest if you were to employ someone to produce an English-language version of the website (not just overlay pop-ups) and to restructure and re-word the website so that the product structures, dependencies and pricing were simple and clear, with links to walkthroughs for each product/product family, simplify everything, and carry out some more marketing, I think you could sell a lot more of these products. You've obviously put an enormous amount of work in to them and they sound fantastic to me and they appear to have huge flexibility/playability, and so I think it is terrible shame that it is so hard to find out about them - it seems to me that your products deserve to get out there and compete with the best of the libraries on the market.
> 
> While the problem with many libraries today is over-marketing, it seems there is an opposite problem here - too little marketing - I don't mean marketing in the sense of creating a demand to persuade customers to buy things they don't need - I just mean providing simple clear information about the products so people can become aware of them and understand them and decide to purchase or not. I don't think I would buy these products because I don't understand what I need to run them etc, what other products may be needed first / what the combinations are etc (I'm not looking for an answer to this here, I'm just illustrating why I am reluctant to purchase - it's a problem of information/confusion, not quality). I hope I haven't offended you, I'm guess I'm just trying to say these products sound great and deserve the best chance they can get.



Sad ... Was just going to post something similar re. website. Figuring out price and ordering Solo Strings is a PITA. 
Finally got it sorted, but not cool.


----------



## Mundano (Mar 29, 2017)

byzantium said:


> I'm guess I'm just trying to say these products sound great and deserve the best chance they can get.


i'm with you, from the videos i like them too much... 2:14am in Germany, must wait till tomorrow for an answer..


----------



## Zak Rahman (Mar 30, 2017)

Just another voice to encourage translation/localisation into English.

I am looking to buy my first full orchestral library, and I didn't know this existed. I have known about others for years. What I am hearing I like. My German isn't bad so I can just about navigate the site.

However, this needs more market penetration, and unfortunately that needs English. Please, get an actual translator to translate your site. If you need a hand with this let me know, I still think I know a couple of professional translators who can help (I used to work in this industry).

It's definitely a contender for me now. As if my choice wasn't hard enough already...

Thanks for sharing.

viel grusse!


----------



## ptram (Mar 30, 2017)

If somebody wants to hear how Xsample sounds in actual, and very well performed, pieces, I suggest to listen to Bogdan Focsaneaunu's pieces. Mostly written in a various contemporary styles, making use of several extended techniques:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjWz4H1w9FEUw9tIw8daqGfn3ndIKh3TD

Paolo


----------



## foxby (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you Paolo !

Best


----------



## gregh (Mar 30, 2017)

ptram said:


> If somebody wants to hear how Xsample sounds in actual, and very well performed, pieces, I suggest to listen to Bogdan Focsaneaunu's pieces. Mostly written in a various contemporary styles, making use of several extended techniques:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjWz4H1w9FEUw9tIw8daqGfn3ndIKh3TD
> 
> Paolo


thanks for those links - refreshing to hear fairly untreated contemporary music that is not of the bombastic hollywood film style (I know that is what makes money and a lot of people love that music, but my taste is elsewhere and it is very difficult to try and translate libraries from that style into my preference)


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 30, 2017)

Hans Josef said:


> I really don't know if this was a good idea to post this here. Perharps it is better when I don't do this anymore.



YES, this is the perfect space for your announcement, Hans! Great work too! Wishing you all the success you deserve!


----------



## gregh (Mar 30, 2017)

Hans Josef said:


> I really don't know if this was a good idea to post this here. Perharps it is better when I don't do this anymore.


i am also very pleased you have posted this Hans Josef - if you did not I would perhaps not have heard of your work.


----------



## S4410 (Mar 31, 2017)

ptram said:


> If somebody wants to hear how Xsample sounds in actual, and very well performed, pieces, I suggest to listen to Bogdan Focsaneaunu's pieces. Mostly written in a various contemporary styles, making use of several extended techniques:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjWz4H1w9FEUw9tIw8daqGfn3ndIKh3TD
> 
> Paolo


Yes, absolutely refreshing stuff, mr Focsaneaunu is a very talented composer and shows the library's potential!


----------



## Kent (Jul 23, 2020)

ptram said:


> If somebody wants to hear how Xsample sounds in actual, and very well performed, pieces, I suggest to listen to Bogdan Focsaneaunu's pieces. Mostly written in a various contemporary styles, making use of several extended techniques:
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo



There’s been a good bit of talk re: Xsample lately. Perhaps this link could be of help to some!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

kmaster said:


> There’s been a good bit of talk re: Xsample lately. Perhaps this link could be of help to some!


Absolutely. Nothing wrong with bumping it every once in a while.
I have been pretty vocal about XSample because I just discovered it last week. I have purchased the Contemporary Solo Strings violin and viola, and I am very impressed. Marketing may not be Hans Josef’s hobby, but I am sure that once more people will find his terrific instruments, he’d make some extra well deserved sales. I contacted him this week and he has been most helpful over the mail. A very good customer experience thus far.


----------

